# New little tomcat



## LD Jackson (Jul 4, 2015)

It's been some time since I was on the forum. I thought I would share a couple of pictures of my new little tomcat. He is 8 weeks old today. The first picture was taken about three weeks ago. The second was taken last night. 

I still haven't settled on a name for him. Even though my grandkids want to name him Tom, I'm not particularly fond of that moniker. I may wind up just calling him Buddy because that's how I normally address him. 



















Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Awww such a cutie.


----------



## LD Jackson (Jul 4, 2015)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Awww such a cutie.


Thanks. I think he is pretty. And it takes very little to get his motor going. A couple of pats on the back and he starts sounding like a miniature boat motor. 

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## LD Jackson (Jul 4, 2015)

I would really like to keep him inside all the time, but my wife has reservations about that. She is very particular about her house and furniture and doesn't want cat hair every where. I understand and respect that. But she has relented and said I can let him come inside; he just can't stay all the time. 

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Name him Neut.... for neuter.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh he is adorable. I hope your wife falls in love so he can stay inside all of the time.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Most kitties really don't shed all that much. Some good daily brushing and maybe some pet wipes can really help control cat hair. I currently have an outdoors cat who has beaten the odds for 18 years, but if I ever have another cat after her, it will be a full outdoors cat. There is just so much bad stuff that can happen to a kitty outside. 

Your new little friend is very handsome! He looks very soft too :}


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

That's a very cute little boy.  Buddy is a good name, Tom is also a good name. Pumpkin is nice. Or George, Sammy... oh my the memories...


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Watch out! There's a little tiger in the house!


----------



## LD Jackson (Jul 4, 2015)

Your new little friend is very handsome! He looks very soft too :}[/quote]
He is very soft. Almost feels like goose down. 

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## LD Jackson (Jul 4, 2015)

bluemilk said:


> Watch out! There's a little tiger in the house!


Ha, I hadn't thought of that. I guess I could call him Tigger. 

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Or Tiger! So cute.  I hope he has a good safe place to hide, the world is big and dangerous for a little guy like that.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

LD Jackson said:


> Ha, I hadn't thought of that. I guess I could call him Tigger.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk



Awww Vincent had an orange brother named Tigger (his litter was Winnie/Eeyore [grey and white I think they were tabbies] , Tigger [orange and white tabby], and Piglet [him a black and white tuxedo lol] with mother princess.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Did you decide on a name for your little cutie? 

Ha, your wife letting him in at all is the first step...he might have her wrapped around his little paw in no time!


----------

